# Random Update...



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Things are pretty quiet over here with nothing to do... But the dogs are spoiled like usual and spring seems to be here...


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

What absolutely gorgeous dogs! Love these pictures


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

they are such a good looking bunch!! 3 goldens seems wonderful!!!!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Happy dogs. They enhance the beauty of spring!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great pic of happy dogs, they made me smile.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Beautiful happy dogs. I love the pictures


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

I can't wait until I groom as well as you do, they look amazing!


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Handsome boys!! They certainly are enjoying spring time


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

A really nice set of Golden's enjoying the outdoors together! We had three Golden's until last year when we lost two of them to cancer! We lost Maddie in January she was 14. We lost Spirit in October, he would have been 11 on Halloween....thus his name Spirit! We still miss them. We still have our 7 year old red Golden, Foxy and new new little guy who is now 24wks. He is super high energy from a Field line....he is so much fun for all of us. We are getting to old for 3 Goldens, so we are settling for 2....they add some much to our lives! I cannot weight for the Hunt Tests to get going again...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Tagrenine said:


> I can't wait until I groom as well as you do, they look amazing!


They were only partially groomed though.... You can tell their tails are shaggy + Bertie needed his feathers neatened up. 

This is a pic from today - took about an inch off his tail over the weekend.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

More from today. <B

In spite of what people are posting on FB. No snow. Spring has NOT been cancelled.


----------



## Montysmom (May 14, 2018)

They are beautiful! Nothing better than. 3 goldens frolicking. Maybe 4 goldens??


----------

